# New to Plowing, 06 Wrangler Plow



## EpicRubi (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey all,

Got some questions for you as I am new to the plowing business. First let me start with my rig its a 06 Wrangler Rubicon 6-speed, I have a 3.5 inch RE lift, 1' inch Body lift, 1' motor lift as well, with 33 inch Wrangler MTR'S. I am looking to plow my driveway and some neighbors driveways as well. She is mostly a off-road vehicle and daily driver. I am looking for a plow setup that would suit my rig as well as what I am looking to do with it. I do not want something huge and heavy and something that will be easily removed in the summer time for off-roading without compromising ground clearance. I heard of some plows that are made of non metal materials I have tried to do some research but I am left empty handed , so I am turning to the community for suggestions . Any info is highly appreciated.


Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of plow manufacturers make light weight plows. go no narrower than 7' get smaller tires for plowing. No matter what plow you get you will have to take the truck side frame off to go off road.

use the search feature above in the gray bar.


----------



## EpicRubi (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response I will do that. Anything else I would need or am I pretty much set. Other than the tires and the plow of course


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

as long as you stick to only a couple of drives, Insurance, warning light, balast in the back.
each of the makers has a web site to find a plow for your truck. find a plow with a supplier close to you.


----------

